# Economics



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2009)

It is the month of August.

A resort town sits next to the shores of a lake. It is raining, and the little town looks totally deserted. It is tough times, everybody is in debt, and everybody lives on credit.

Suddenly, a rich tourist comes to town. He enters the only hotel, lays a 100 dollar bill on the reception counter, and goes to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one.

The hotel proprietor takes the 100 dollar bill and runs to pay his debt to the butcher. 

The Butcher takes the 100 dollar bill, and runs to pay his debt to the pig raiser.

The pig raiser takes the 100 dollar bill, and runs to pay his debt to the supplier of his feed and fuel.

The supplier of feed and fuel takes the 100 dollar bill and runs to pay his debt to the town's prostitute that in these hard times, gave her "services" on credit.

The hooker runs to the hotel, and pays off her debt with the 100 dollar bill to the hotel proprietor to pay for the rooms that she rented when she brought her clients there.

The hotel proprietor then lays the 100 dollar bill back on the counter so that the rich tourist will not suspect anything.

At that moment, the rich tourist comes down after inspecting the rooms, and takes his 100 dollar bill, after saying that he did not like any of the rooms, and leaves town.

No one earned anything. However, the whole town is now without debt, and looks to the future with a lot of optimism.

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how the United States Government is doing business today.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't that like the saying.

"Rob from Paul to pay Peter" ?  :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2009)

> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how the United States Government is doing business today.


...which is why we should have invaded Canada before the UN was around.  All that oil....


----------



## NicNak (Oct 30, 2009)

Daniel said:


> ...which is why we should have invaded Canada before the UN was around.  All that oil....



If you would have done that, you wouldn't be a US American.  You would have been a Canadian


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2009)

That's just where we would put our prisoners, who would work the oil fields.

But I guess that would be cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## NicNak (Oct 30, 2009)

Daniel said:


> That's just where we would put our prisoners, who would work the oil fields.
> 
> But I guess that would be cruel and unusual punishment



Yeah, I am sure you would have been a great oil worker for us Canadians


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2009)

The problem was, as with the financial crisis, we were too optimistic and so didn't prepare as much as we could have:



> American leaders assumed that Canada could be easily overrun. Former President Jefferson optimistically referred to the conquest of Canada as "a matter of marching."
> 
> War of 1812 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


But, as you are saying, I guess it was for the best


----------



## NicNak (Oct 30, 2009)

True, the money was needed anyway, to rebuild your White House


----------



## binqs (Oct 31, 2009)

Somewhat Chinese in philosophy.  And it completely eliminates the Arabic influence of banks.  Kind of an international snub.  I like it.

Had a bad day today.  Called out a furnace repairperson today to fix a minor problem, and he disabled the unit and left.  No pressure to buy a new system, he said, leaving at the beginning of winter.  I guess if there is no demand for a specific amount of money, there is no hostage.

My $100 would be that his means of transportation fails inspection, and his means to earn a living are impounded by the "they" he so often quoted.  And why is this pertinent to this thread?  Because $100 of doing a good thing puts one in $3000 of debt.  Chinese or otherwise.


----------

